# Mac OS 9.2 Internet setup



## Leslieslsa (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi, I recently purchased a Mac Ibook from the salvation army and it seems to be working pretty well. I am running on Mac OS 9.2. It has an ethernet port, and I have AT&T Uverse. So I put the ethernet cord into it, and AT&T walked me through the Internet setup assistant. Well after we got done doing all that, I went onto Sherlock 2 to see if I could access the internet and it had an error message that said : "A network error has occured. Check your internet connections and setting, then try again." which is what it says when the internet is not connected at all... AT&T basically said that they were not familiar with this operating system, and they transferred me to someone that wanted to charge me $175 for tech support. I think its just because they dont know what they are doing.. Is there any way to check the internet connection? They asked ME, but ofcourse I didnt know b/c I am used to running on windows.. Anybody have any suggestions??


----------



## junna (Jan 24, 2010)

Would you be getting free support for Win98? I for one do this for living.
MacOs9 and Win98 are about he same era.
To walk you throug the setup would mean 1-3 hours of writing on my part.
Depending on the exact model and amount of ram in your iBook you could install Mac OS X (10.3 to 10.5) and use Opera as your browser (current version works even in 10.3).
You might be able to get your machine up to modern internet cabability.
Let's face it, the machine wasn't in salvation army for no reason.


----------



## junna (Jan 24, 2010)

:up:

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=50106


----------

